# Need a little help



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

i want to start looking for morels but i need some places around ann arbor. i looked all through doph park today i think its the wrong area and they burnt it off 2 weeks ago. can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

no help does anyone know if delphi park i think its called might me a good place to look


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I've not hunted the area much, but I'm sure you could find morels in any local parks that contain elms. I may head down there tomorrow and take a look for myself, but I believe it's just a wee bit early yet.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

When I lived downstate I would find the MASS majority of my morels at or near dead elm trees. If you live in Ann Arbor...head north on US 23 and just before the North Territorial Rd. off ramp look to your right. All the elms you could want. Look on area map and you can see what roads to get to this cluster of trees. Lots of people know of this spot, so get on it early and often.

Since I don't live down there anymore, why not give up a hot spot of my old days! :lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> When I lived downstate I would find the MASS majority of my morels at or near dead elm trees. If you live in Ann Arbor...head north on US 23 and just before the North Territorial Rd. off ramp look to your right. All the elms you could want. Look on area map and you can see what roads to get to this cluster of trees. Lots of people know of this spot, so get on it early and often.
> 
> Since I don't live down there anymore, why not give up a hot spot of my old days! :lol:


I am sure that anyone else that knows that spot and picks it would appreciate you posting it for everyone. I am not against PMing a spot or two, but I would be a little ticked if someone posted my spot on a public forum


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

IrishHillsGriffin said:


> i want to start looking for morels but i need some places around ann arbor. i looked all through doph park today i think its the wrong area and they burnt it off 2 weeks ago. can anyone point me in the right direction


 
just west of ann arbor is more stateland than you can cover.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Griffin
Are you new to morel hunting?

Most shroomers I know won't get more specific than
a county or near a city.
That being said, plenty of morels are found around Ann Arbor
and I've only seen one report from there so far of a few small ones.
Season is just barely getting started.

And I agree with bigsablemike, endless stateland
just west of you.

goodluck
mattt


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks ill try again next sunday


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> When I lived downstate I would find the MASS majority of my morels at or near dead elm trees. If you live in Ann Arbor...head north on US 23 and just before the North Territorial Rd. off ramp look to your right. All the elms you could want. Look on area map and you can see what roads to get to this cluster of trees. Lots of people know of this spot, so get on it early and often.
> 
> Since I don't live down there anymore, why not give up a hot spot of my old days! :lol:


 

hey paperboy ya got any hot spots up here ya wanna give up:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The funny thing is, the spot that was mentioned. I know right where its at. I haven't been there in awhile because more and more people started showing up. Now I think everyone and there brothers will be there.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

My bro doesn't hunt morels.:lol: Definitely a bad idea to give away specific areas on a public forum.


----------



## kzoo_guy711 (May 29, 2006)

When I lived downstate I would find the MASS majority of my morels at or near dead elm trees. If you live in Ann Arbor...head north on US 23 and just before the North Territorial Rd. off ramp look to your right. All the elms you could want. Look on area map and you can see what roads to get to this cluster of trees. Lots of people know of this spot, so get on it early and often.:rant: Its idiots like you that i want to personally thank! For giving spots away and teaching everyone the secrets of morel hunting, its the point now every woods in michigan has 100 mushroom hunters in it. thanks pal appreciate it. keep up the good work. And morels grow under more then just elm, theres ash, apple, cherrry, ive found em in the oddest places, sure ill share a little info but as far as come down to give away spots on the internet for the whole world to see, well thats just down right inconsiderate and direspectful to the locals who harvest. :rant: That being said may you choke to death on a morel


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

MAttt said:


> Hi Griffin
> Are you new to morel hunting?
> 
> Most shroomers I know won't get more specific than
> ...


Knowing ann arbor most are grown in basements and sold at partys,,,, not morels,,,,,,,,,

Come on, some times you gotta give the new guys a bone, not a big bone, just a bone,, otherwise what are we here for????? I know I will not give up my alcona hot spot grids to anyone but will give up some used spots to newbies,,,,


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

No Woodie, I don't. I'll wait 'til I move!! That's not happenning.

Helping a newbie and you people get an attitude. Oh well.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> No Woodie, I don't. I'll wait 'til I move!! That's not happenning.
> 
> Helping a newbie and you people get an attitude. Oh well.


Helping a newbie is great. Use a *PRIVATE MESSAGE*. That way everyone doesn't read it. Possibly this forum needs to take up rules similar to those that are enforced on the River fishing section. No specific spots. Alot of morel spots are small spots, that some people put work into finding. Slapping the address up on a forum pretty much takes that away. When you post a spot like that, you aren't just ruining it for yourself, but for everyone else that picks there too.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

That is private land, not state land. Anyone who goes there is tresspassing.There is no state land on that side of 23 at all.


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for help and sorry if i started anything. I do want to say its forums like these that help people like me branch off from just deer hunting. I sub at alot of different high schools and i always introduce myself and add that i hunt and get alot of questions and i always mention sites like these if they need help. With hunting i think if we dont get kids interested there will be know hunting. are numbers are falling so i thank people who try to help


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

kzoo_guy711 said:


> Its idiots like you that i want to personally thank!


Nice

All for a fungus


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

kzoo_guy711 said:


> When I lived downstate I would find the MASS majority of my morels at or near dead elm trees. If you live in Ann Arbor...head north on US 23 and just before the North Territorial Rd. off ramp look to your right. All the elms you could want. Look on area map and you can see what roads to get to this cluster of trees. Lots of people know of this spot, so get on it early and often.:rant: Its idiots like you that i want to personally thank! For giving spots away and teaching everyone the secrets of morel hunting, its the point now every woods in michigan has 100 mushroom hunters in it. thanks pal appreciate it. keep up the good work. And morels grow under more then just elm, theres ash, apple, cherrry, ive found em in the oddest places, sure ill share a little info but as far as come down to give away spots on the internet for the whole world to see, well thats just down right inconsiderate and direspectful to the locals who harvest. :rant: That being said may you choke to death on a morel


I think you got a lot of balls coming on here with 6 posts and talking to people like this. I was pissed all evening that I read this.

You should be banned from this site for your comments. No one wants people like you around here. 

Unreal.


----------

